# Green tree frogs?



## glass frog (Dec 19, 2011)

I got three "green tree frogs" today for free. But want to know if they are indeed just green tree frogs and if you you can tell me anything about them. 
sex, care if different than darts, diet (they where eating small crickets which i hate but took vail d hindie flies no prob) and anything you can think of thanks. Let me know if you need different views of them.


----------



## Freeradical53 (Jan 25, 2008)

Looks like a green tree frog, spring peeper etc. They are interesting frogs. Mine sleep all day but start looking for food about sunset. They will eat about anything that moves. In a pinch, mine eat fruit flies, moths, small grasshoppers, earthworms and mealworms. Crickets are easy to get, so that's what I feed them.


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

To clarify, they are Green Treefrogs (Hyla cinerea), not Spring Peepers (Pseudacris crucifer...not even the same genus). There have been quite a few posts about keeping them. Check the treefrog subforum.


----------

